# انقلاب عسكرى الآن فى قطر



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*انقلاب عسكرى الآن فى قطر .. يقوده الحرس الاميرى القطرى نحو القصر الاميرى .. وقوات خاصة امريكية تتتصدى الان .. واشتباكات عنيفة تدور الان فى محيط القصر الاميرى .. وانشقاق قائد اركان الجيش اللواء حمد بن على العطية .. واضطرابات داخل وحدات الجيش ...*


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2012)

*العب ...........................
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 أبريل 2012)

امتى وازاى حصل  الكلام دة ؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

*الوضع خطير في قطر، وحمد وموزة غادروا القصر بحراسة وحدات امريكية *


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2012)

*للاسف لا اجد اى خبر على النت عن هذا الانقلاب
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *للاسف لا اجد اى خبر على النت عن هذا الانقلاب
> *​



الخبر على الفيس والتويتر ....ممكن يكون اشتغالة

*ثائر قطرى .. الى كل القطريين عبر العالم كتب يقول
 ------------------------------​------------------------------​-
 اخواني :
 نعترف بأن القطريين مترددون فيما يخص الخروج في مظاهرات والمطالبة بحقوقهم وخاصة بعد سيل الاعتقالات وعمليات القمع والقتل التي حصلت في صفوفنا عندما خرجنا في العديد من المظاهرات في العام الماضي ......
 لذلك نرجو من كل الجاليات العربية في قطر الخروج ضد الشيطان حمد بن خليفة الذي يقوم مع اسرته الفانية وقناة الجزيرة بالتسبب في قتل شعوبهم وتفتيت بلدانهم كافة وربما بذلك يتشجع القطريين عامة للخروج والمطالبة بحقوقهم وخاصة في ظل وجود الكثير من معتقلي الرأي حاليا في سجون موزة..........*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*مافي شئ الدنيا بخير والآمن مستتب والله يحمي قطر يارب
قطريين اي حقوق يطالبون بها اذا كل ابوهم اغنياء ورواتبهمم
من اقوى رواتب العالم والاول على العالم العربي
الله يعزك من دار ويعز شيوخك *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*موزه وحمد الله يحفظهم صنعو من قطر شئ وهي كانت ولاشئ
الدور والباقي على حرامية العرب اللي يسرقون شعوبهم ويكبرون كروشهم*


----------



## clod (17 أبريل 2012)

خليها تحل عن بلدنا


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*



مافي شئ الدنيا بخير والآمن مستتب والله يحمي قطر 
يارب
قطريين اي حقوق يطالبون بها اذا كل ابوهم اغنياء ورواتبهمم
من اقوى 
رواتب العالم والاول على العالم العربي
الله يعزك من دار ويعز شيوخك 


أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههه يذكرني كلامك برد وئام وهاب على شخص تحدث بنفس طريقتك : لدي كلب أيضاً يشبع من الطعام أكثر مما يحتاج وينام بارتياح .
ومن أقواله : وضعنا الذهب على الحمار فبقي الذهب ذهباً وبقي الحمار حماراً .
وأنا أسأل :
ألا يهمكم أكبر قاعدة أميركية في العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألا يهمكم أنكم العميل رقم 1 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وأنكم وراء الدماء العربية بخنزيرتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألا يهمكم أن تحملوا موقف مشرف في هذا العالم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الموت للطبل وموزته وللوجود الأميركي في الخليج .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*لا تزايد عزيزي اذا قطرعميله فكل دول عميله
قطر مش عميله اتشوف مصالحها *


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*ألا تجدون انتقاصاً من الكرامة في أن تكون هذه النسبة من مساحة بلدكم قاعدة عسكرية أميركية !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ألا تجدون أن المصالح يمكن أن يحققها أطرافاً أشرف في هذا العالم ؟؟؟؟؟*

*هل تعلمين أن رئيس وزرائك حمد رقم 2 أجاب على سؤال فتاة في فيديو موجود على اليوتيوب ، أرجو أن يشاهده الجميع .*

*هل تعلمين أن قطر في القمة العربية تدعو لاستخدام التدخل العسكري ضد سوريا وتقول لا قدرة على طلب ذلك ضد إسرائيل ، يا للعيب ، بل وتسمي إسرائيل بعبارة "الجانب الإسرائيلي" ، وليس العدو !!*

*سيأتي يوم تشهدون انتقامنا ، ولكن انتقامنا الأول والأبسط هو كل الأموال التي استنزفت في التسليح والإعلام والتهريب والتي ستفضي إلى لا شيء .*

*والانتقام سيأتي فنحن أهله ، ولكن لكل شيء وقته .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

هو قطرى والا قطرية ؟؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*عبود يا بعدهم واللي يرحم والديك لاتستخف دمك علي
انت البارحه زعلت لما شفت ادافع عن حازم وانا بالغلط كتبت مصري
 بدل مصريه سقط عني حرف فانت قلت بس خلاص هذه رجل
 وكأن محدش منكم عنده اخطاء املائيه وش تبغي الحين؟ 




			سيأتي يوم تشهدون انتقامنا ، ولكن انتقامنا الأول والأبسط هو كل الأموال التي استنزفت في التسليح والإعلام والتهريب والتي ستفضي إلى لا شيء .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


والانتقام سيأتي فنحن أهله ، ولكن لكل شيء وقته 
روح انتقم عن اسرائيل واسترجع جولان جعجعه بدون طحين
تعرف قطر هذه اللي مستصغرها كانت سعوديه محتله عنها
العديد واسترجعت منها رغم ان السعوديه اكبر منها مكانه ومساحه
استرجعت بسياسه وبمكانتها ناس تشتغل على حالها وناس قاعده تهدد
ما اقول غير الله يحرر اراضيكم ويصلح حال بلدكم سوريا ماتهون احد وهي في القلب والعين *


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الي بيسمعك بيفكر انكن حرابتو السعودية .*
*جيشكن بحجم مخفر الحي تبعنا .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الخبر طرحه موقع العربية ، قبل أن تأتي أوامر أسيادهم بحذفه بعد 4 دقائق فقط ، وهذه الصورة وجدتها بصعوبة :*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*الأمير حمد ورئيس الوزراء حمد واللواء المنقلب حمد !!!*
*ما عندكن أسماء تانية ؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*الخبر قديم يرجع لتاريخ 
27 فبراير 2011 

واذا انت صادق ولحقت تصور العربيه فهذا لان العربيه غبيه نشرت خبر قديم وفرضا العربيه جتها اوامر ماذا عن باقي قنوات العالميه والعربيه هل هي اخرى جتهم اوامر ليه مو ولا قناه ناشره ذا الخبر الكاذب ؟  

اسم حمد منتشر في الخليج كله مو في قطر بس انت ليش زعلان هدئ اعصابك مافي شئ يسوى بدنيا هذه كلها*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أبريل 2012)

*قلت لك وجدتها بصعوبة ولم أقل صورتها .*
*أنا هادي جداً ، فالأمور في بلدي حسمت نتائجها وكل ما انفقه الطبل ذهب هباء منثورا ، ما بقي لا يتعلق بالنتيجة التي هي انتصارنا ، وإنما يتعلق بالتنظيف وانتهاء القضاء على المسلحين .*


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 أبريل 2012)

*قطر هى الولايه الامريكيه ال51
محدش يقدر يعمل حاجه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*




			قطر هى الولايه الامريكيه ال51
محدش يقدر يعمل حاجه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اشكر المحلل اللي سمعت منه ذي الكلمه 
ها الايام الكل يفتي اشدعوه بتوقف عليك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عبود يا بعدهم واللي يرحم والديك لاتستخف دمك علي*


 *لأ أنا دمى خفيف لوحده ...خلقة ربنا*
*



انت البارحه زعلت لما شفت ادافع عن حازم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 بلاش تدليس ...ما تدافعى عن حازم والا اللى يعجبك ...أنتى حرة *
*أنا غضبت لأنك أخطأتى  فى القضاء المصرى وطول ما انا هنا لن أسمح لكى بذلك .. *
*



وانا بالغلط كتبت مصري
بدل مصريه سقط عني حرف فانت قلت بس خلاص هذه رجل
وكأن محدش منكم عنده اخطاء املائيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** كلنا عندنا اخطاء أملائية عادى مافيش مشكلة*
*لكن المشكلة عندما تسقط ( تاء التأنيث ) !!!*
*عموماً ذكر أنثى ...لم تتدخلى لتصحيح الخطأ حتى *


> *وش تبغي الحين؟*


*أبغى أكرمك الله ألا تكررى هذا الخطأ مرة أخرى ...*
*دافعى عمن بدى لك ...لكن خطأ فى القضاة المصريون ( لا ) وألف ( لا ) ...متفقين ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*ماصححت الغلط لان المشرفه قفلت الموضوع اشلون تبغي اصحح؟

عموما انت بعمر الوالد مسموح قول اللي تبغي تقوله 




			لكن خطأ فى القضاة المصريون ( لا ) وألف ( لا ) ...متفقين ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ماغلطت على احد قلت اللي قالوه الناس الشيخ استبعدوه الجمعه وكل المرشحين السبت مو من عندي كل المواقع تقول كذا وايش ذنبي انا؟
وكذا بين تناقضهم مو من عندي الحكي ولا يعني ليش اني مو مصريه تحسست مني *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عموما انت بعمر الوالد مسموح قول اللي تبغي تقوله *


 :t33::t33::t33:
*



ماغلطت على احد قلت اللي قالوه الناس الشيخ استبعدوه الجمعه وكل المرشحين السبت مو من عندي كل المواقع تقول كذا وايش ذنبي انا؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وقمنا بالشرح لصاحبة الموضوع لماذا أختلف الجمعة من السبت وما هو الفارق بين الخطاب وبين التقرير ..*
*



وكذا بين تناقضهم مو من عندي الحكي ولا يعني ليش اني مو مصريه تحسست مني 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لأ ما تحسستش منك ولا حاجة ..أهلاً بيكى*
*الفارق بينك وبين الأخت بنت الأكرمين أنها (( مصرية )) *
*ومن حقها أن تعرف ماذا يدور فى ( شأن ) من شئون بلادها *
*وتناقش وتسأل فيه ..*
*ومهمة من لديه معلومات دقيقة أن يوضح للآخرين ما خفى عنه *
*حضرتك مُرحب بيكى تقرأى وتستفيدى وتشاركى ( بشرط )*
*عدم الخطأ *
*بنت الأكرمين لو أخطأت فى لفظ فقد يكون هذا مرجعه الى حماسها وغيرتها على بلدها أو محبتها للمُرشح الذى تؤيده ليس إلا *
*أما انتى ( مع أحترامى ) فما هو مبررك للخطأ ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*انا احترم قضاء المصري وفرحني جدا يوم الثلاثاء وهو الوقف بصف حازم ابو اسماعيل اشلون اغلط عليه؟ مثل ماحازم مو معصوم من غلط اعضاء لجنه كمان مو معصومين بشر مو ملائكه
متحمسه لبراءته لانه شيخ بالنسبه لي اتابع برامجه وشايفه انه مظلوم من واجبي انصره واشوف له منامات  واحلام صادقه ان شاء الله وعلى فكره انا اعرف عن قضيته اكثر مما يعرفونه الكثير من مصريين كل وسائل  عموما انا ما احب سياسه وشوف باقي المرشحين مالي شغل فيهم  بس قلت لك حازم شيخ احبه لوجه ومتابعته قضيته اتمنى ذا الشيئ ما يزعجك *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

يا شين العجله بس رجعت للاخطاء مره ثانيه
قصدي احبه في الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا احترم قضاء المصري وفرحني جدا يوم الثلاثاء وهو الوقف بصف حازم ابو اسماعيل اشلون اغلط عليه؟ مثل ماحازم مو معصوم من غلط اعضاء لجنه كمان مو معصومين بشر مو ملائكه*


*وأنا أشكرك للتصحيح* 
*نحن بشر والخطأ وارد جداً ...*
*لكن تعمد الخطا شئ والخطأ غير المقصود شئ آخر ..*
*هذا ما أردت أن أشرحه *
*لك مطلق الحرية قطعاً فى تأييد هذا أو ذاك أو الوقوف الى جواره*
*ولن نزايد على محبتك فى الله لشيخك ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنا أشكرك للتصحيح*
> *نحن بشر والخطأ وارد جداً ...*
> *لكن تعمد الخطا شئ والخطأ غير المقصود شئ آخر ..*
> *هذا ما أردت أن أشرحه *
> ...


*طيب لو طلع كداب يا عبووود .. هايبقى منظره ايه قدام الناس .. تفتكر هانصدقة فى حاجة تانى .. المفروض فعلا ان لا دين فى السياسة*
*لان اساس السياسة الكدب الابيض وساعات الاسود *
*مع انه حبيبى .. وبيبى فيس خالص هههههه*

*حبيبى بو سماعين *​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2012)

محدش اتأكد من الخبر لحد دلوقتى ؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب لو طلع كداب يا عبووود .. هايبقى منظره ايه قدام الناس .. *​
> *حبيبى بو سماعين *​


*ههههههههههههه*
*ماليش دعوة بيه بقى منظره مش منظره*
*أنا عاتبتها على شئ وهى وضحت كلامها وقالت باحترم القضاء المصرى ...*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2012)

لا بد من الانتظار حتى نتاكد من صحة الخبر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا بد من الانتظار حتى نتاكد من صحة الخبر


*وادى صحة الخبر من موقع العربية*​قام ما يسمى بالجيش الإلكتروني السوري بعملية هجوم ضد قناة "العربية" ومواقعها، عندما بثت خبر مطالبة أمير قطر بدعم الثورة السورية. 

واشتمل الهجوم المذكور على تزوير أخبار باسم قناة "العربية" ومواقعها، وكذلك تزوير صفحات باسم موقع "العربية.نت"، كُتِب عليها أخبار عن محاولة انقلاب مزعومة في قطر.

هذا وسبق لهذه الجماعة أن هاجمت حساب "العربية" الإنجليزي على الفيس بوك قبل أسبوع وتم إصلاحه لاحقاً.


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وادى صحة الخبر من موقع العربية*​قام ما يسمى بالجيش الإلكتروني السوري بعملية هجوم ضد قناة "العربية" ومواقعها، عندما بثت خبر مطالبة أمير قطر بدعم الثورة السورية.
> 
> واشتمل الهجوم المذكور على تزوير أخبار باسم قناة "العربية" ومواقعها، وكذلك تزوير صفحات باسم موقع "العربية.نت"، كُتِب عليها أخبار عن محاولة انقلاب مزعومة في قطر.
> 
> هذا وسبق لهذه الجماعة أن هاجمت حساب "العربية" الإنجليزي على الفيس بوك قبل أسبوع وتم إصلاحه لاحقاً.



*الشعوب أتجننت ..... وخاصة الإسلامية !!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2012)

*كويس ان الخبر طلع غير صحيح 
لان قطر تستحق أكثر من مجرد انقلاب ...*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2012)

*وسائل إعلام تفضح حقيقة الانقلاب العسكري علي أمير قطر و الشيخه موزة 
الثلاثاء, 17 أبريل 2012 14:09 





















زعمت وسائل اعلام عربية وقوع انقلاب عسكرى فى قطر يقوده الحرس الأميري، وأن القوات الخاصة الامريكية تتصدى له .
و ذكر موقع روسيا اليوم , علي لسان محمد سعود جمال الذي وصف نفسه بأنه "كبير المحررين بالموقع الإلكتروني لقناة "العربية" أن اشتباكات عنيفة دارت يوم الاثنين فى محيط القصر الأميري، وتحدث عن تمرد اللواء حمد بن على العطية قائد أركان الجيش ، وعن وقوع اضطرابات داخل وحدات الجيش.
وذكر الصحفي علي حسابه علي تويتر , أن أمير قطر الشيخ حمد بن خليفة وعقيلته الشيخة موزة غادرا القصر في حماية القوات الأمريكية عقب انقلاب قام به الحرس الأميري و مهاجمة قصر الأمير، وعاد محمد سعود جمال بعد ذلك هذه الأخبار وقال أنها أنباء تحتمل الصدق والكذب، أي أنه لم يؤكدها.
فيما تحدث " وكالة النخيل للانباء العراقية ", عن الامر مؤكدة ان مصادر خليجية مطلعة أكدت أن أكثر من سبعين في المائة من مسؤوليات امير قطر قد آلت الى ولي عهده تميم، الذي يكن العداء لرئيس الوزراء حمد بن جاسم الذي يعاني صدمة فشله في التآمر على الشعب السوري، وأنه قد يدفع موقعه في الامارة ثمنا لهذا الفشل.
وذكرت هذه المصادر لذات الوكالة أن عائلة أمير قطر (زوجته وأولادها) والمقربين اليه من عائلة ال ثاني تقوم باستعداء القبيلة ضد رئيس الوزراء الذي يعتبر الأكثر خدمة وولاء لاسرائيل وامريكا في منطقة الخليج العربي.
واشارت المصادر ذاتها الى أن حمد بن جاسم اشتكى لمقربين منه من أن الامير وعائلته هم الذين يقفون وراء الفضيحة التي لحقت بابنته في العاصمة البريطانية، وأن هذه اشارة لما قد ينتظره من دفع اثمان وابعاده عن دائرة التأثير وصنع القرار في قطر كما كشفت هذه المصادر عن أن أمير قطر الذي يعاني من مرض كلوي نصحه الاطباء بالخلود الى الراحة.

ورأى بعض القطريين أن الأخبار التي نشرت علي الموقعين الاخباريين ليس لهما أي أساس من الصحة بدليل وجود الشيخ حمد وزوجته فى إيطاليا وأنهما غير موجودين في قطر اصلا.
*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أبريل 2012)

*ياربي لسه تنتظرون تاكيدات على الخبر ده؟ انتو في وين عايشين من صدقكم الحين؟ هل تتوقعون يحصل شئ ومحدش يعرف؟ شو ها الحقده كله اللي على قطر؟ صدق والله كل ذي نعمه محسود الله يعز ابو مشعل وداره ودام عزك يا قطر يا احلى دار في دنيا وانتو حياكم في قطر والله ما بتشوفون من شعب قطر الا كل حب وطيبه وترحيب *


----------



## چاكس (17 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ياربي لسه تنتظرون تاكيدات على الخبر ده؟ انتو في وين عايشين من صدقكم الحين؟ هل تتوقعون يحصل شئ ومحدش يعرف؟ شو ها الحقده كله اللي على قطر؟ صدق والله كل ذي نعمه محسود الله يعز ابو مشعل وداره ودام عزك يا قطر يا احلى دار في دنيا وانتو حياكم في قطر والله ما بتشوفون من شعب قطر الا كل حب وطيبه وترحيب *



المهم ان شعب قطر بخير


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## besm alslib (17 أبريل 2012)

*انا ما راح اعلق على حكي الاخت اللي بتدافع بجنون *

*بس راح قلك يا رب تدوقي انتي وبلدك اللي عميساوي حمدك وسعوديتكم في سوريا لحتى تعرفي ليش احنا كارهينو وكارهين قطر كلها من وراه *



*تعليقي على هالجمله بس*
​


اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *كما كشفت هذه المصادر عن أن أمير قطر الذي يعاني من مرض كلوي نصحه الاطباء بالخلود الى الراحة.
> 
> *​


​ *الهي يا رب واحنا بفترة اعظم عيد في الدنيا *

*تريح حمد الراحه الابديه في نار جهنم وتريحنا منه ومن شره *
​


----------

